# Snapper season 2017



## mr otter (Jun 3, 2017)

Put some slobs on the deck on the last day of red snapper season!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 3, 2017)

Very nice! Where were you fishing out of.


----------



## mr otter (Jun 4, 2017)

Indian pass


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice, how far out of Indian pass do you have to go to catch red snappers?  I usually go out of Stienhatchee and we have to go out a good ways to catch snapper half that size.


----------



## carver (Jun 4, 2017)

Great eating


----------



## mr otter (Jun 4, 2017)

Since the federal season was open for a whopping 3 days I went out into 150 ft around 35 miles out.  Farther out you go the bigger they get!


----------

